# siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut



## ferryboxen (18. Juli 2008)

hallo

da es mich nervte umständlich meinen alten siebfilter zu reinigen

habe ich mal eben schnell einen selber gebaut.

für mich kam es darauf an das sieb möglichst einfach aus dem

filter zu bekommen um es vom biofilm zu reinigen.

den anderen täglich anfallenden dreck habe ich sowieso immer

mit einem plastikspachtel rausgeholt.

bei meinem siebselbstbau kann ich das sieb hinten ohne 

rumzufummeln rausziehen.

und ein blick in mein filterhaus genügt um zu sehen wieviel dreck

auf dem sieb liegt.

am siebfilter habe ich zwei pumpen angeschlossen.

eine vom teichboden und einmal die vom skimmer. wie man sehen

kann funktioniert das ganze tadellos. in der bodenplatte der 

filterbox habe ich ein 100er ht-rohr eingebaut. der ganze filter steht

auf meiner vortexkammer.

das beste daran ist....jeder kann in kurzer zeit für kleines geld

eine vorabscheidung bauen.

gruss lothar


----------



## Olli.P (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hi Lothar,

sieht ja toll aus der Siebfilter.  

Haste auch mal ein paar Maß- und Leistungsangaben dazu.  

Und nu zu den Nachteilen:

Hast du dir schon mal überlegt was du da evtl. an Wasserverlust bei dem offenen Filter haben könntest?

Und; kann der evtl. an den Seiten überlaufen? Was ist wenn das passiert, oder hast du da irgendwo 'ne Sicherung eingebaut??

So ist da jedenfalls nix zu erkennen und das Sieb scheint ja stramm bis an den Seiten anzuliegen.


----------



## ferryboxen (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

hallo olaf

zur zeit laufen da ca. 12000 liter die stunde durch.( zwei pumpen)

werde an der vorderseite noch eine vertiefung ausschneiden.....

dann kann das wasser falls sich das sieb mal zusetzt dort direkt in das 

filtersysthem reinlaufen.

der wasserverlust bei diesem offenen filtersysthem sollte eigendlich nicht von 

bedeutung sein.

auf jeden fall nicht so viel wie von  meiner teichoberfläche..:smoki  

gruss lothar


----------



## Olli.P (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hi Lothar,

also wenn ich sehe, was sich da bei mir am Siebfilter immer so an Kondenswasser unter dem Siebfilterdeckel absetzt dann bin so einem offenen Siebfilter doch Skeptisch gegenüber....... 

Denn da ist doch die meiste Bewegung....

Und wo Wasser bewegt wird ist m.M.n. die Verdunstung am höchsten, oder täusche ich mich da


----------



## Jürgen-V (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

hi lothar

ganz einfach und günstig und ohne großen aufwand gebaut, hast du toll gemacht. 

mit dem überlauf hat olli natürlich recht, mit dem wasserverlust nicht.

hast du noch bilder wie du deinen sieb gebaut hast und wie du die führungen
angebracht hast?

wie du weißt gebe ich hier oft den tipp nen siebfilter einzusätzen.
ich würde sie dann gerne auf deinen bau hinweisen.
(ich hoffe du hast da nix dagegen)
er ist leicht nachzubauen und kostengünstig, so soll es sein lothar. 

schade nur das du ihn offen hast. viele haben ihn draußen stehen und da wäre ein deckel schon angebracht.
aber so schlimm ist es ja nun auch nicht, man sollte die box dann halt nur nicht ausschneiden.


----------



## axel (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hallo Lothar !

Prima unkomplizierte und Kostengünstige Lösung  
So etwas werd ich mir  mit in den Wasserfall einbauen  
Vielen Dank für Dein Vorschlag ! 

Lg 

axel


----------



## Olli.P (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hi,



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem überlauf hat olli natürlich recht, _*mit dem wasserverlust nicht*_.



Ja nee, iss klar........... 

Ich sehe ja Täglich was sich da an Kondenswasser bei mir unter'm Siefilterdeckel absetzt. Und das ist nicht wenig, besonders jetzt wo es über Tag um die 20°C und Nachts auf 10-13°C abkühlt.........


----------



## Elfriede (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hallo zusammen,

lacht mich bitte nicht aus, wenn Euch meine Frage einfältig erscheint, aber ich habe von Filtern so gut wie keine  keine Ahnung und auch keine praktische Erfahrung, da mein Teich filterlos läuft. Mich würde interessieren, ob so ein Spaltsieb auch ohne nachgestellten Filter Sinn macht. Ich stelle mir ein Gehäuse mit Bogensieb vor,aus dem das Wasser einfach in den Teich zurückfließt. Ich möchte dazu maximal eine 6000er Pumpe verwenden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## axel (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hallo Elfriede !

Liebe Grüße nach Paros zurück !

Ich denke der Siebfilter macht auf jedenfall Sinn.
Du kannst alles das was so in den Teich reinfällt von der Oberfläche mit einem Skimmer abfischen ohne das es auf den Grund sinkt .  
Außerdem kannst Du damit auch Algen die im Wasser ümherschwimmen mit den Siebfilter herausfiltern.
Ne 6000er Pumpe ist auch schon ganz ordentlich ! Man muß ja auch etwas auf den Stromverbrauch schauen .

Lg 

axel


----------



## Elfriede (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hallo axel,

danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. 
Wie groß und wie fein sollte das Sieb sein? Mir wäre eine kleinere Pumpe eigentlich lieber, wenn das auch noch funktioniert. Bei den Fertigprodukten werden immer viel stärkere Pumpen empfohlen. 

Die Pumpe sollte bei mir in einem der Außenbecken liegen, das durch eine Wanddurchführung mit dem Teich verbunden ist, eventuell mit Satellitenfilter, der im Teich liegen könnte.

Leider ist die Auswahl der Firmen nicht groß, die auch nach Griecheland liefern, aber da werde ich mich noch genauer umsehen.

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## ferryboxen (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

hallo jürgen-V 

im prinzip geht alles gaaaanz einfach.

1.kiste besorgen
2.sieb kaufen ( z.b.ebay )
3.einen rahmen in der innenbreite der kiste bauen....am besten ca.10cm
  länger wie die kiste.( dann kann man es besser ..hinten.. zum reinigen
  rausziehen. )
4.alle löcher und öffnungen in die kiste schneiden ( das ganze geht
   natürlich auch mit deckel )
   ich habe unten ein 100er rohr mit einer gummimuffe als ablauf in
   meinen vortex eingesetzt. vorne kann man natürlich noch ein 80er
   notüberlauf montieren.
   als wassereinlauf habe ich ein 50er ht rohr quer durch die kiste geführt
   (wird noch mit gummimuffen abgedichtet )
   somit konnte ich zwei pumpen anschließen. bei einer pumpe einfach auf 
   einer seite einen 50er blindstopfen setzen .
   natürlich muss noch in etwa der breite des siebes ein schlitz in das 50er 
   rohr geschnitten werden.
   hinten .. innen .. an der kiste habe ich noch ein stück plastikfolie mit
   doppelseitigen klebeband befestigt,das kein tröfchen nach hinten
   raus kann.
   den rest entnehme man den bildern.

   gruss lothar


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hallo Elfriede, ... 

Sinn macht das immer ! Dreck der aus dem Teich ist ist aus dem Teich. 

Wenn Du eine Pumpe haben willst wo der Lieferant nicht nach Griechenland liefert, dann musst Du eben einfach nach Deutschland liefern lassen und von jemand anderem weiter schicken lassen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Elfriede (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hallo Wolf,

stimmt, um den Dreck, der durch  das Sieb entfernt wird, brauche ich mich dann nicht mehr zu kümmern. Ich halte meinen Teich zwar so sauber wie nur möglich, aber einen Filter kann ich natürlich nicht ersetzen.

Noch einmal zu meiner Frage: Wie groß und wie fein soll das Sieb sein und spielt die Gehäusegröße auch eine Rolle. Ohne einen Anhaltspunkt kann ich bei der Suche im Internet nicht sinnvoll vorgehen. Gibt es etwas, worauf ich bei der Auswahl besonders achten sollte?

So tragisch ist es nicht, dass viele Firmen, die zuerst europaweiten Versand ankündigen, Griechenland letztendlich dann doch nicht zu Europa zählen und schon gar nicht die Inseln. Ich kann mir aber alles nach Österreich schicken lassen, denn Anfang September kommt mein Mann wieder mit Schiff und Auto zurück nach Paros und kann mir die Sachen mitbringen. Auf diese 6 Wochen kommt es bei meinem alten Teich nun auch nicht mehr an.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

hi
@lothar
jetzt versteht es auch der neuling, wieder super gemacht. 

danke dir. 

@elfriede

da es dir nur um den schmutz und keinerlei biologische filter folgen,
würde ich dir den 250er sieb empfehlen. für deine zwecke reinigt er genug und du mußt nicht ihn nicht so oft reinigen wie die den 200er.


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Danke Jürgen-V, 

für diese Information, die sich sicher auf die "Sieb-Machenweite" bezieht. Aber welche Größe sollte das Sieb selbst haben? Ich habe mich schon einmal im Internet umgesehen, es gibt Filtergehäuse und Siebe in den verschiedensten Größen. Gilt hier auch je größer umso besser, oder hängt die zu wählende Größe von der Pumpenstärke ab. Ist meine Teichgröße, ca 75m³, irrelevant für   die Wahl des Siebfilters, weil mehr Wasser, als die Pumpe fördern kann, ja nicht gereinigt wird? Ich möchte maximal eine 6000er oder lieber noch kleiner  einsetzen, wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

hallo meine liebe 

erstmal glückwusch zur geglückten auswanderung, ich beneide dich dafür. 



> Ist meine Teichgröße, ca 75m³, irrelevant für die Wahl des Siebfilters, weil mehr Wasser, als die Pumpe fördern kann, ja nicht gereinigt wird? Ich möchte maximal eine 6000er oder lieber noch kleiner einsetzen, wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe.



die größe deines teiches hängt nicht allein von der größe des siebes ab.
jeder teich hat seine eigene art und damit seinen eigenen hervor bringendem schmutzanteil.
aber pauschal würde ich dir sagen, bei deiner 6000ltr pumpe kannst du locker den standart nehmen.
für genaure treffendere aussagen benötigen wir natürlich mehr infos und fotos.

viel erfolg elfriede 

ps: ich würde mich freuen öfter mal was von dir aus griechenland zu hören.


----------



## Elfriede (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hallo Jürgen-V, 

nun, ganz ausgewandert bin ich zwar nicht, aber ich lebe meistens von März-April bis November hier auf Paros, die Winter verbringe ich in Österreich. 
Das ist auch einer der  Gründe, warum ich auf Filtertechnik in meinem Teich verzichtet habe, ich könnte sie nicht ganzjährig warten. Einige Monate ist mein Teich sich selbst überlassen, also vollkommen ohne Betreuung. 

Einen Siebfilter, so meine Vorstellung, könnte ich im Frühling (ohne Einlaufzeit) in Betrieb nehmen und im Herbst vor meiner Abreise wieder problemlos entfernen. Ich hoffe, diese Annahme ist richtig? In dieser Zeit könnte er mir die Reinhaltung des Wassers sicher erleichtern.

Mein Teich läuft schon 10 Jahre ohne Filter, mehr oder minder problemlos. Eher macht dem Teich bzw. den Pflanzen die Sommerhitze hier  zu schaffen und mir die Wasserbeschaffung, wie hier schon oft genug berichtet.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Kiki (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hallo !
Super Idee !  Spaltsieb "light"  
Aber mein Problem ist : Wie baue ich den Rahmen für das Sieb ? Und wie befestige ich den in der Kiste ?
Das kann man auf den Bildern leider nicht richtig sehen.


----------



## ferryboxen (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

hallo kiki

das sieb kannst du dir für ein paar euronen in

so ziemlich jeder schlosserei rahmen lassen.

wichtig ist da innenmaß der kiste zu beachten.

hinten oberhalb der kiste schneidest du einen schlitz der breit genug ist

das sieb dort durchzuführen. ( dort kann man es dann bei bedarf zum 

grundreinigen wieder rausziehen. das sieb sollte etwas hinten rausschauen.

ander vorderseite liegt das sieb auf einem abgeschnittenen stück 

70er ht rohr.

gruss lothar


----------



## Elfriede (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hallo zusammen,

inzwischen habe ich viele Stunden im Internet nach Siebfilter und Pumpe für meinen Bedarf gesucht und dabei eigentlich nur zwei Modelle gefunden, die ich selbst auch noch bewegen, das heisst im Frühlung und Herbst problemlos auf- und abbauen kann, da es bei mir ja keinen nachgeschalteten Filter gibt, was auch so bleiben wird.

Gefunden: Compactsieve II und BoFiTec Design plus mit Schmutzablauf.

Letzterer gefällt mir besser durch den Schmutzablass, den der Compactsieve offenbar nicht hat. Angeschaut habe ich mir auch Ultrasieve III in der Midi-Version, der aber lt. Beschreibung ohne nachfolgenden Filter wenig Sinn  macht.

Als Pumpe habe ich die Aquamax Eco 6000 12 Volt gewählt, die ich sowohl gefahrlos im Schwimmteich, als auch trocken aufstellen könnte. Leider gibt es sie nicht kleiner in der 12 Volt-Ausführung. 

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir eine Empfehlung geben und mir auch die Frage beantworten, ob es Sinn macht, den Bogensiebfilter bei Bedarf an verschiedenen Standorten am Teich einzusetzen um die beste Zirkulation auszutesten.

Mit Dank im Voraus und lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hallo,

ich habe da noch eine Frage zum Siebfilter. Da diese Modelle ja über dem Wasserspiegel stehen müssen, kann ich die bestehende Schwerkraftleitung mit Wanddurchführung aus dem Teich ja nicht nützen und müsste eventuell den Satellitenfilter zur Pumpe bestellen, da die Pumpe nur mit einem 10m-Kabel ausgestattet ist. Ist das in Ordnung?

Gruß Elfriede


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hallo Elfriede,
wieso geht ein Siebfilter nicht als Eingang einer "Schwerkraftleitung"?
Die Pumpe hinter dem SiFi muss nur flexibel genug agieren können (Trockenlaufschutz oder Niveauschalter, wenn die Pumpe zu stark ist, und vor dem SiFi eine Möglichkeit zur Drosselung des Zulaufs).


----------



## schrope (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hallo!



			
				RKurzhals schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pumpe hinter dem SiFi muss nur flexibel genug agieren können (Trockenlaufschutz oder Niveauschalter, wenn die Pumpe zu stark ist, und vor dem SiFi eine Möglichkeit zur Drosselung des Zulaufs).


Wenn du die Pumpe mittels Niveauschalter immer ein und aus schaltest, wird deine Pumpe nicht sehr lange leben.....

Eine Drosselung des Zulaufs muss eben wie du schreibst vorhanden sein, aber diese zu realisieren ist nicht einfach bzw. muss sie auch zuverlässig sein.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## brummer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Moin,

hast du keine Probleme mit dem Sieb? Bei mir setzt sich das nach ca 6 Std zu...(Biofilm) das ist echt lästig zu reinigen.
Setzen sich die "Spaltsiebe" nicht so schnell mit dem Biofilm zu ?

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## kobel (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hallo Ralf

Meinen Siebfilter brauchte ich im Neuzustand nur alle zwei Tage reinigen. Nach einem halben Jahr war der Filter schon innerhalb eines Tag am Überlaufen. Ich habe das Sieb dann mit einem scharfen Wasserstrahl (Düse direkt auf das Sieb gehalten) gereinigt. 
Von nun an habe ich den Siebfilter auch immer mit dem dazugehörigen Deckel verschlossen. Jetzt habe ich keine Schwierigkeiten mehr und denke dass sich im dunklen Filter der Biofilm nicht mehr so schnell entwickeln kann.

mfG
Konrad


----------



## Elfriede (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hallo zusammen,

seit meinem letzten Einträgen im August 2008,  bei denen es um die Kaufentscheidung für einen Siebfilter ging, will ich kurz darüber berichten.

Meine Wahl fiel  auf den CompactSieve II  und die Eco 6000 -12 V-Pumpe.

Ungefähr sechs Wochen hatte ich das Gerät laufen, die Pumpe lag in 2,20m Tiefe, der Erfolg war mehr als nur mäßig, auf dem Sieb (250) legte sich pro Woche kaum mehr als ein Esslöffel voll Schmutz ab, obwohl ich mit dem angeschlossenen Satellitenfilter jeden Winkel des Teichs erreichen konnte, von Biofilm gar keine Rede. Zu wenig jedenfalls um die Stromkosten zu rechtfertigen, also stellte ich das Gerät ab und so steht es noch immer am Teichrand, denn heuer habe ich noch keinen Versuch damit gemacht. Es gibt nicht viel Schmutz in meinem Teich und  auch keine Fadenalgen, höchstens einmal lästige Schwebealgen, aber dafür ist  das Sieb nicht fein genug. Der einzige Vorteil des CompactSieve II für meinen Teich könnte in einer besseren Umwälzung des Wassers liegen, die in meinem Teich nur minimal erfolgt. Dagegen spricht allerdings der CO2 – Austrieb.

Morgen werde ich vielleicht einen neuen Versuch starten.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## robsig12 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hallo Lothar,

nochmal die Frage. Ich bin mit meinem Siebfilter auch schon soweit wie Du, nur ich weiss noch nicht wie ich das Sieb befestigen kann. Was hast Du für Deinen Rahmen verwendet. Kann man das ohne Schlosserei selber machen?
Danke

Gruss Robert


----------



## steffen55 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hallo Lothar,

finde die Idee mit dem HT-Rohr Super. Werde ich wohl aufgreifen wenn ich mir Einen aus V2A baue. Wie hast Du das Problem mit der Schmutzrinne...... gelöst ???


----------



## Roeri (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hallo Lothar

wo hast du denn die kiste gekauft für den filter und was kostet diese ??

mfg roeri


----------



## bodo61 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Hi Roeri, 
da du ja jetzt weißt wo ich wohne, dann fahr doch mal bei uns in den Repo. da gibts auch solch Kisten. Damit du nicht lange suchen mußt, an der Kasse links rein.:smoki


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

hallo robert,

also ich habe ganz normale pvc winkelleisten für den rahmen genommen und mit tangit zusammengeklebt.

wenn du ein v2a sieb hast kannst du es mit einem lötkolben anheften und den rest mit innotec festkleben 

da ich den kunststoffsieb habe war es gar net so leicht es mit dem lötkolben anzuheften :crazy

hier sind mal ein paar bilder ( auch vom sieb )
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/33


----------



## robsig12 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: siebfilter mal eben schnell gebaut*

Danke Mitch, dann werde ich mich mal daran machen, sonst ist der Sieb schon fertig.


----------

